# Sammi the Psycho Bunny



## Pawsome_Pets (Jun 20, 2011)

Sadly I woke up this morning to find that my half lop half wild bunny Sammi had passed over to rainbow bridge. She had been sick and really skinny but was eating/playing normal and was booked into the vets for tomorrow but it looks like she gave up the fight. She was only 7 months old and her sister has just had a litter, She will be missed by us and her best friend Oscar!

Oscar and Sammi


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh so sorry to hear about this  What a pretty little girl. Binky free Sammi.


----------



## Anaira (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh no Dani I'm so sorry.  Hugs to Amber and Oscar, too.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 21, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free, Sammi. ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 21, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Sammi. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Sammi going to the the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky Free

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 23, 2011)

Binky free Sammi


----------

